# What does a Tank Squadron or Rifle Company look like? (FYI)



## Yard Ape (14 Jul 2004)

See attachments:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Jul 2004)

Nine guys with winter kit in a LAV?  I have a hard time believing that one....


----------



## MJP (15 Jul 2004)

Ten guys total, the picture above is including the crew
1 driver
1 gunner
1 crew commander(sect comd or 2ic)
7 guys in the back


----------



## Steel Badger (14 Dec 2004)

These days i would say very vague and hazy....

And dont take yer eyes off em fer a second else may vanish in a puff of budgetary tom-foolery.


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2004)

Is that an actualy TO&E?
Cause I have never seen a LAV Coy like that...


----------



## McG (14 Dec 2004)

It looks like a trg aid that I saw come out of the tactics school.  Maybe Mark C recognizes it.


----------

